
Cripes does anybody remember Google People - shalmanese
https://twitter.com/qntm/status/1164301933949128709
======
mtmail
[https://qntm.org/person](https://qntm.org/person) is filed under 'fiction'.
Recent comment by the author way down on the page

" 2020-01-02 13:30:51 by qntm: Many thanks to everybody who participated, and
extra special thanks to everybody who bought it. "

